# ..........



## Claymore (15 Nov 2015)

......


----------



## Droogs (15 Nov 2015)

Have a look here for a bit more details about Meddings:
http://www.meddings.co.uk/


----------



## marcros (15 Nov 2015)

wizard used to have one I think. He used to cut though half inch aluminium with it. Not sure what happened to him, but haven't seen him post for ages.


----------



## AES (15 Nov 2015)

Their pillar drills have a v good rep, so based on that, and looking at the pix, I should think the answer is probably YES!

Wonder what blades that thing takes? But as you say, no vibration problems (be a problem getting it down into my cellar though, even if I had enough space). At that price it's not more expensive than a Hegner or Excali, so I guess if someone had the space it could be a good buy. I doubt anyone could wear it out anyway!

AES


----------



## AES (15 Nov 2015)

@Droogs:

I'm probably blind but I couldn't find 1 word about scroll saws on that Meddings link you gave. Thanks anyway (I didn't know they even made scroll saws).

AES


----------



## Droogs (15 Nov 2015)

Andy was just to show their website and let Claymore see about their history. They used to be a large player in British industry up until the eighties and just managed to survive unlike a lot of others, but with a much reduced product line.


----------



## AES (15 Nov 2015)

OK Droogs, all clear, thanks.

AES


----------



## RogerP (15 Nov 2015)

AES":3qxhd4an said:


> ...........At that price it's not more expensive than a Hegner or Excali, ........


 .. and it makes them look like toys.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Nov 2015)

marcros":1clujphy said:


> wizard used to have one I think. He used to cut though half inch aluminium with it. Not sure what happened to him, but haven't seen him post for ages.


He was excommunicated. 
I believe he paid £30 for his.


----------



## marcros (15 Nov 2015)

phil.p":2zm25pd1 said:


> marcros":2zm25pd1 said:
> 
> 
> > wizard used to have one I think. He used to cut though half inch aluminium with it. Not sure what happened to him, but haven't seen him post for ages.
> ...



I assumed that he went mad and was shot.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (15 Nov 2015)

I believe those Meddings fret / scroll saws can take all kinds of blades from hacksaw blades to bits of bandsaw blade and even actual pinless scroll saw blades, and they can cut wood, metal, plastics, ceramics and all kinds of other materials with the right blades.

I am also led to believe that the blades can be rotated in their holders so the work can be cut at the most suitable angle rather than turning the work piece as normal.

I would say, if you have the room and are ready to play with it to find out it can do you may well have a machine built to last a lifetime!


----------



## Cordy (15 Nov 2015)

Can't see a date on the plates -- Must be at least 20 years old

It is open to offers


----------



## Droogs (15 Nov 2015)

There's also what looks like a just post war Meddings Pacera fret up fsor sale too. If only i had the cash
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meddings-Pace ... 1483018662


----------



## Claymore (15 Nov 2015)

..........


----------



## ChrisR (16 Nov 2015)

The last place I worked, before my retirement, had a (Meddings) pillar drill which was manufactured pre-WW War 2, all spares were still available, and what a fine bit of kit it was. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (16 Nov 2015)

I don't wish to be a killjoy but wonder why this thread is allowed? a while back I posted link here of a Hegner that was on ebay and it was quickly removed and I was reprimanded for posting an ebay link!

So has the board policy now been changed on posting ebay links? :?:


----------



## Claymore (16 Nov 2015)

.....


----------



## scrimper (17 Nov 2015)

Claymore":nqtflrt0 said:


> Ooooooooooooppps sorry about that, I wasn't aware of it 8-( feel free to delete it Mods I didn't mean to plug the advert...... I just thought it was a gert bit of kit.
> 
> Cheers
> Brian



Brian, sorry I wasn't getting at you, I am more than happy to see this stuff, it's just that a while ago I put a link here to a scroll saw on ebay as I thought it might help someone who was looking for a saw and it was quickly moved and I was advised that it was not allowed, I wondered whether the policy had changed?


----------

